# Five Fishing Jokes!!!



## dabei008 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrinbounce2:

*Catching many fish*
A fisherman returned to shore with a giant marlin that was bigger and heavier than he. On the way to the cleaning shed, he ran into a second fisherman who had a stringer with a dozen baby minnows. The second fisherman looked at the marlin, turned to the first fisherman and said, " Only caught one, eh?" 


*Flying in the plane*
Two hunters got a pilot to fly them into the far north for elk hunting. They were quite successful in their venture and bagged six big bucks. The pilot came back, as arranged, to pick them up. They started loading their gear into the plane, including the six elk. But the pilot objected and he said, "The plane can only take four of your elk; you will have to leave two behind." They argued with him; the year before they had shot six and the pilot had allowed them to put all aboard. The plane was the same model and capacity. Reluctantly, the pilot finally permitted them to put all six aboard. But when the attempted to take off and leave the valley, the little plane could not make it and they crashed into the wilderness. 
Climbing out of the wreckage, one hunter said to the other, "Do you know where we are?" 
"I think so," replied the other hunter. I think this is about the same place where we landed last year!" 

*Fish cost a fortune*
Two Virginia rednecks go on a fishing trip. They rent all the equipment - the reels, the rods, the wading suits, the rowboat, the car, and even a cabin in the woods. I mean they spend a fortune!
The first day they go fishing, but they don't catch anything. The same thing happens on the second day, and on the third day. It goes on like this until finally, on the last day of their vacation, one of the men catches a fish.
As they're driving home they're really depressed. One guy turns to the other and says, "Do you realise that this one lousy fish we caught cost us fifteen hundred bucks?"
The other guy says, "Wow! Then it's a good thing we didn't catch any more!"

*Write for mail order*
An elderly fisherman wrote to a mail order house the following: "Please send me one of those gasoline engines for my boat you show on page 438, and if it's any good, I'll send you a check."
In a short time he received the following reply: "Please send check. If it's any good, we'll send the engine."

*Go on a hiking trip*
Sherlock Holmes and Matthew Watson were on a camping and hiking trip. 
They had gone to bed and were lying there looking up at the sky. Holmes said, "Watson, look up. What do you see? 
"Well, I see thousands of stars." 
"And what does that mean to you?" 
"Well, I guess it means we will have another nice day tomorrow. What does it mean to you, Holmes?" 
"To me, it means someone has stolen our tent." 

More Fishjokes http://www.joke007.com/fishing-jokes/list1.html

:greenchainsaw::biggrinbounce2:


----------

